# ***OFFICIAL*** Anthony Johnson vs Charlie Brenneman Pre/Post Fight Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The fight happens at UFC on Versus 6 this Saturday night. :fight02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I kinda like this fight. Johnson let some people down playing it safe against Hardy with his wrestling. Well, you got what you want, now you can wrestle it out with Brenneman, see how that goes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I want Brenneman to win because I think Rumble is very overrated but I believe Rumble is gonna kill him.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm all for Rumble in this fight


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Brenneman is a better wrestler, should UD Rumble no prob me thinks.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

People are gonna be surprised with how good Rumble looks in this fight.

TKO rnd 1.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going with Brenneman although i have no idea who's going to win.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Still not impressed with Brenneman. Johnsons wrestling will be up to par, and he'll light him up on the feet. If Brenneman's lays on Johnson for 3 rounds I will be very surprised, and probably very angry.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be honest: i don't like Brenneman's style.

I know there are a lot more MMA-wrestlers in the UFC, but i find him the most boring MMA-wrestlers. 

Props to him for beating Story, using the current rules, but i didn't like that fight.

Firstly...I hope Rumble makes weight. 
Secondly, i hope Rumble has his TDD "updated", because he's gonna need it.

But, seeing how Brenneman loves to dive udner for the TDs so often, Rumble could make him pay for that, with some nicely places knees or uppercuts, when Brenneman is charging in.

It's gonna be interesting to watch who can implement his style better.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

limba said:


> I'll be honest: i don't like Brenneman's style.
> 
> I know there are a lot more MMA-wrestlers in the UFC, but i find him the most boring MMA-wrestlers.


I've heard you say that before and I'm curious as to why?

I don't see how it's any different to the majority of the wrestling-based MMA's in the UFC. Dude takes it to the mat and keeps it there, employing the gameplan he has been working on for months before a fight.

Once again, just curious, not hating.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Brenneman by bear hug.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SydneyFC said:


> I've heard you say that before and I'm curious as to why?
> 
> I don't see how it's any different to the majority of the wrestling-based MMA's in the UFC. Dude takes it to the mat and keeps it there, employing the gameplan he has been working on for months before a fight.
> 
> Once again, just curious, not hating.


I don't hate the guy for fighting this way. There are these rules and, by fighting inside these rules he is making the most out of it.
Nothing wrong with that.

But, out of all "MMA-wrestlers" i find him the most boring tbh. Just that. 
He doesn't have a good BJJ game and his GnP isn't that good also. So, usually his gameplan consists in taking people down and keeping them down, with not much and/or damage action taking place.

I know there are others applying the same strategy and i'm not necessarily a fan of those guys also, but, i find him the least exciting out of all those guys.

Let's just say: i wish he was more exciting.
That's all.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Brenneman via cuddling Johnson for three rounds whilst Rumble pants heavily.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

limba said:


> Firstly...I hope Rumble makes weight.


Yep, Rumble has a hard time making as big of a cut as he does. It should give him the wrestling advantage, but that weight cut will affect him towards the end of the second and through the third if this becomes a wrestling match. I think Rumble takes this, but I will not be surprised with a 3rd round finish because Rumble gasses.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Yep, Rumble has a hard time making as big of a cut as he does. It should give him the wrestling advantage, but that weight cut will affect him towards the end of the second and through the third if this becomes a wrestling match. I think Rumble takes this, but I will not be surprised with a 3rd round finish because Rumble gasses.









That smile... :laugh:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Still not impressed with Brenneman. Johnsons wrestling will be up to par, and he'll light him up on the feet. If Brenneman's lays on Johnson for 3 rounds I will be very surprised, and probably very angry.


I'm going to laugh really, really, really hard if Brenneman lays on Johnson for 3 rounds. Karmas a bitch!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I favor Brenneman actually....depends on how explosive Johnson is.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

limba said:


> That smile... :laugh:


It's like he farted and is just waiting for you the sniff to know it! :laugh:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Rumble finishes this fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

A fully prepared and healthy Rick Story beats Brennenman. He should never have taken another fight so quickly after his three round grinder with Thiago Alves.

Rumble via TKO 2nd.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> A fully prepared and healthy Rick Story beats Brennenman. He should never have taken another fight so quickly after his three round grinder with Thiago Alves.
> 
> Rumble via TKO 2nd.


Not only that, but Story decided to fight Bennenman what? The night before? He clearly wasn't prepared in the slightest bit for his wrestling. Johnson will be.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would love to see a Rumble KO here, don't like Brennemans grinding style & would love to see the exciting Rumble get another win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> I would love to see a Rumble KO here, don't like Brennemans grinding style & would love to see *the exciting Rumble* get another win.


Rumble/Hardy.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

osmium said:


> Rumble/Hardy.


Yeah but thats the only time he ever did that.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> Yeah but thats the only time he ever did that.


listen in on his interview with mmaweekly podcast hes basically aspiring to go into matches and win without hurting or finishing his opponents now


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I favour Johnson in this one, his stand up is so much better, and i think he'll win a decision. I wouldn't be totally suprised if it goes similarly to the Johnson-Koscheck fight though, and i think its a lot closer than people are thinking.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

Anthony Johnson will win this by early KO. The guy is a stud and eventual champ.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

usedrubber said:


> Anthony Johnson will win this by early KO. The guy is a stud and *eventual champ*.


Certainly not at WW.

Are you talking about MW, LHW, or HW?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im expecting Johnson to stuff Brenneman's takedowns and hit him in the face alot. I think johnson tko in the 2nd, and I hope this is the case, Brenneman comes in to Fitch his opponents and I dont like it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kreed said:


> listen in on his interview with mmaweekly podcast hes basically aspiring to go into matches and win without hurting or finishing his opponents now


Oh really well that sux, too bad if he actually does that because I'm really a fan of his.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure who wins this one Johnson I would have thought would take it but I think Story was far more dangerous than Johnson and Brenneman had no difficulties imposing his will there. I am gonna go with Brenneman via submission in the 3rd.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Not sure who wins this one Johnson I would have thought would take it but I think Story was far more dangerous than Johnson and Brenneman had no difficulties imposing his will there. I am gonna go with Brenneman via submission in the 3rd.


Johnson brings something new to the game, compared to Story: huge KO power.

Something that Brenneman felt against Hendricks, another heavy hitter.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

But I feel he also brings a smaller gas tank and a weaker bottom game.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a good point also.

But i've seen some improvements in his cardio against Hardy.

He went 3 rds and didn't look tired or anything.
ANd he was pretty active on the ground. Not Carlo Condit style, but still, he was active.

And, that fight was his first after a 17 month injury lay-off.

He should be in even better shape this time around.

And, it seems as though he left his weight cutting problems behind him.






I think he will connect with Brenneman's chin and once that happens it's good night.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ has a nasty headkick. I feel he will throw it at least a few times. If he connects, goodnight Charlie. If he doesn't connect it's an easy TD for Charlie. 

I'm still going with Brenneman, although i'm not a fan of either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I highly doubt AJ will throw any kicks, he won't want to risk the TD so he will just try and sprawl and brawl.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

rygu said:


> Certainly not at WW.
> 
> Are you talking about MW, LHW, or HW?


Welter weight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I think either AJ finishes the fight early, or he gasses after the first round and gets thoroughly outwrestled and loses a UD. I'd be surprised if it went down any other way.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I think either AJ finishes the fight early, or he gasses after the first round and gets thoroughly outwrestled and loses a UD. I'd be surprised if it went down any other way.


No, Johnson could easily UD Brenneman. He probably finishes him early, but I can see AJ taking him down and gnp him for 3 rounds just like Hardy. 

Brennemen has way better wrestling than Hardy, but he really surprised Story, and Story just broke when the fight turned against him. Johnson is still a mediocre WW, but he is huge, his cardio is a little better now, and he won't get caught off guard like Story did. He wins this pretty easy, and he can win it on the ground too, he's too big for Brenneman.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

In what way did Brenneman catch Story off guard? Everybody knew Brenneman's only chance was to wrestle him....

Brenneman is definitely a better wrestler than Johnson. If he doesn't KO him, or at least really hurt him early, Johnson is in trouble.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm expecting Anthony Johnson to get the win. Brenneman was finished by a lesser striker in Hendricks and I'd say Johnson has better stand up and probably more power than Hendricks. At least from what I've seen.

His stand up and power should clearly make a difference on the feet, while I think his wrestling is good enough to at least keep this fight where he wants it for the most part. He's a more well rounded fighter and his conditioning is improving.


Johnson by knock out in my opinion.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

BRENNEMAN. BRENNEMAN.

:thumb03:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

anyone got a stream? would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> anyone got a stream? would be much appreciated.


Sent a PM. 

I hope Brenneman takes this.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm very pumped up for this fight and so should you guys.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like AJ claims hes still going to be the old AJ...if this is the case i cant see any other outcome than a TKO/KO with AJ's hand raised.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Sent a PM.
> 
> I hope Brenneman takes this.


I hope Rumble KO's Brenneman.

That's more fun.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> Looks like AJ claims hes still going to be the old AJ...if this is the case i cant see any other outcome than a TKO/KO with AJ's hand raised.


GOOD GAME


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Go Rumble! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Complete bullshit stoppage.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mario is giving Steve M a run for his money as far as lousy reffing goes.

Edwards fight, and now this fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What was this shit?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bullshit stoppage but I doubt Brenneman was gonna get it done. AJ was straight up to strong.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Alessia said:


> Complete bullshit stoppage.


It seems to be the theme of the night, with that said Charlie was getting wrecked


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Brenneman didn't even go out, the ****?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

What the hell? Did the Yamasaki brothers decide they were gonna ruin this event? They're doing horrible tonight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Either way, Brenneman looked like he didn't belong in there with Johnson. It's funny how several people were expecting Johnson to get out grappled and submitted just because Brenneman beat Story. Johnson is a lot more well rounded and stronger than Brenneman. Brenneman didn't come close with those take downs and Johnson was punishing him for them.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

That was a damn nice kick to the face to the face! I agree with a Rogan; he wasn't out. Brenneman has a chin, but he was getting beat good. AJ is too damn big! Just held him down behind the neck and wrecked him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Poor stoppage... Yes Brenneman was getting owned, but anything can happen in mma..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Brenneman wasn't looking like he had a chance, but since when does a headkick automatically stop a fight?

Some great fights and pathetic officiating so far tonight.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

both yamasakis dropping the ball today


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder what it feels to lose due to KO without being knocked out? :confused03:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Imagine if Yamasaki were refereeing Maynard vs Edgar. Fight would have ended with the first left hook.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Great event of fights, spoiled by a horrible event of reffing. For me, three quarters of these fights have ended with a BS stoppage in one way or another!


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

It was a bit early but Anthony would have slaughtered that kid. He's too strong and is the future champ.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> It seems to be the theme of the night, with that said Charlie was getting wrecked


Yeah he was getting destroyed, but thanks to Mazzigatti(sp?) Jr in the cage, we will never know if he could have turned this match around. -.-


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok if you guys watch it again see if you see what i did, his whole buddy went limp right when the foot landed and just recovered when he hit the ground so it looked like he was conscious the whole time.

before you go and say bs and what not watch it again and see if you see it


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, the Yamasaki's are doing an absolutely terrible job tonight.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess we were going to see some headkicks by AJ, and some nice ones


----------



## godm0de (Jan 16, 2011)

Im not sure I agree with joe Rogan. Brennerman was hurt way before the head kick and could barely stand up straight. The only thing that was going to happen after that kick was AJ was going to come rain down bombs.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

John8204 said:


> It seems to be the theme of the night, with that said Charlie was getting wrecked


Yup.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> Brenneman didn't even go out, the ****?


Thing is: i believe the ref saw Brenneman being "whobly" on the feet after he got up and then came the head kick - wich connected full-on.

He judged it precautiously.

Brenneman was gonna get wrecked either way.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Charlie wasn't going to win but BS stoppage especially seeing how Yamasaki handled the Edwards fight earlier tonight.​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

usedrubber said:


> It was a bit early but Anthony would have slaughtered that kid. He's too strong and is the future champ.


Not in this life time.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I didnt think this was a terrible stoppage. From Mario's angle it looked like Brenneman was out when he was falling. He stepped in to stop the fight before Brenneman hit the ground.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

brennerman was getting wrecked but we all know AJ gasses late due to the weight cut.


who knows if he couldve survived the early rounds and took it late... but ah well... AJ probably was going to win anyway


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That win put me over 1mil in vbookie for the first time. Well done Johnson!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

godm0de said:


> Im not sure I agree with joe Rogan. Brennerman was hurt way before the head kick and could barely stand up straight. The only thing that was going to happen after that kick was AJ was going to come rain down bombs.


Doubt it, the distance wasn't that short and Brenneman postured up instantly after hitting the mat.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm hoping to see Johnson continue to improve. He is arguably the biggest welterweight in MMA, his wrestling is good, the strength he has makes his wrestling even better, he has good take down defense, good hands and kicks, a lot of power, and he is a tall guy with nice reach to compliment his stand up. He has the tools to become a champion someday if he remains focused and continues to improve at a steady pace.

I'm not saying that he is ready yet, but like I said, if he continues to improve, it's a possibility. His stand up is getting better fight after fight.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

Walker said:


> Charlie wasn't going to win but BS stoppage especially seeing how Yamasaki handled the Edwards fight earlier tonight.​


He was over-correcting himself for the Yves edwards fight. I don't think it was too bad. MMA needs to protect the athletes anyway.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

The refs are f*cking up again. Where is Herb Dean?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

2 early stoppages and a late one.

Lame night of refereeing.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not in this life time.


He's going to be up next for a title shot really soon. He will beat whoever he faces and I will remind you about the this fateful night.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M_D said:


> ok if you guys watch it again see if you see what i did, his whole buddy went limp right when the foot landed and just recovered when he hit the ground so it looked like he was conscious the whole time.
> 
> before you go and say bs and what not watch it again and see if you see it


I am PVR'ing nad watched it no less than 10 times, there is no way Brenneman was out, that first head kick just skimmed his hair, the second landed flush to the face but his body language says he is still in it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I am PVR'ing nad watched it no less than 10 times, there is no way Brenneman was out, that first head kick just skimmed his hair, the second landed flush to the face but *his body language says he is still in it.*


It's just that, Rumble would have followed his kick with GnP.

The ref jumped in front of him before he got the chance to jump all over Brenneman.

Thing is: the ref should have left the fight to carry on at least a few seconds.


----------



## hitcat (Sep 20, 2009)

M_D said:


> ok if you guys watch it again see if you see what i did, his whole buddy went limp right when the foot landed and just recovered when he hit the ground so it looked like he was conscious the whole time.
> 
> before you go and say bs and what not watch it again and see if you see it


Yeah I saw that, theres no doubt he was flash KO'd. I dont think he was wobbly from any of the 4-5 shots that came before that kick since they all missed, at best a graze. I think he should have waited till he hit the ground. It was obvious once he hit the mat he was not done. His head never hit the mat, he was on his elbows from the time he landed throgh the end.
That reason alone is why I call BS. Had his head hit hard/limp, I'm with you. The way he landed swings me the other way. Too many fights in the UFC we've seen the same thing and the guy ends up winning in shirt order. Plus AJ cant handle the late rounds. I'd have been interested to see how it played out.
Look at Pat Berry who is fighting tonight...what if it had been stopped vs kongo?
Thats where my thought process sits.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think this stoppage was a lot like Koscheck/Thiago. The ref probably should have let it go for a few more seconds, but I doubt it would have made a huge difference. He looked bit limp on the way down but seemed to snap back into as soon as his head hit the mat (Just like Kos). Oh well, Charlie looked outclassed, I was very surprised.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

The way his arms dropped after the kick he was definitely out for a second before hitting the ground, plus look at the angle the Ref stopped the fight from, he was almost behind Johnson, I bet he could barely even see Brenman clearly after his corpse was falling lifelessly to the ground.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Brenneman looked helpless in this fight. Sitting there reaching for a leg that wasn't even close, while turtled up. Good on Johnson for showing a superior skillset.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> People are gonna be surprised with how good Rumble looks in this fight.
> 
> TKO rnd 1.


Called perfectly.

+1


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know that I consider that a bad stoppage. Brennamen could barely get to his feet and then when he did he stumbled all over the place and couldn't even react to the head kick. It hit him in the nose which kept him from being KO'ed but when a fighter is as out of it as Brennamen was then I have no problem with a stoppage like that, no stoppage and it likely ends a few seconds later with Rumble pounding Brennamen's head through the mat.

Still super disappointed that Story took and lost that fight. With a proper training camp I believe that Story would have beat Brennamen similar to how Johnson did it. Should be a good lesson for Story that you shouldn't take unnecessary risks like that at this level of MMA.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it was a fair stoppage, not going to blame the ref on this one. 

Right before the kick, he could barely stand up straight, he was using the fence as support. I would have stopped the fight myself if I was in that situation. When you are barely standing and a huge kick like that lands, there is no coming back.


----------



## DonGambino (Aug 17, 2011)

Give Rumble Fitch or Koscheck so we can see if he imroved his wrestling enough to warrant a future title shot


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DonGambino said:


> Give Rumble Fitch or Koscheck so we can see if he imroved his wrestling enough to warrant a future title shot


Fitch rather, Kos already owns a sub victory over Rumble.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Fitch rather, Kos already owns a sub victory over Rumble.


I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch between these 2 guys.

Rumble seems to have solved the biggest problem he had at the time he fought Koscheck: the weight cut. 
He looked much more energetic and fresher in his last 2 fights. Against Kos he was pretty gassed by the 2nd rd.
Plus: his wrestling looks improved. Or, he just remembered he has wrestling origins.

But, i believe the UFC will take their time and see what happens in the next matches in this division.
Considering there are a lot of events coming and a lot of WW fights, they will probably wait for the outcome of those fights to see what the next match-ups in the division will look like.

We have:

GSP - Condit 
Penn - Diaz
Alves - Abidi
Kampmann - Story

in the next 5 weeks. So, a potential opponent for Rumble and Koscheck will come out of these fights.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rumble was beast, I'm not sure how far he can go though.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank god he put a stop to Fitch-Junior, Brenneman is one annoying fighter.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't blame the ref. I would have stopped it too.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> People are gonna be surprised with how good Rumble looks in this fight.
> 
> TKO rnd 1.



Good performance Rumble


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess you could say it was a bad stoppage, but I can't blame the ref. As others mentioned he could barely stand up and it looked to me like he went limp for a instant. He recovered quickly if Mario had not stopped AJ I think Brenneman would have taken a severe beating. Just my opinion but we will never know, still I don't think you can think too bad of the ref for wanting to protect the fighter.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I liked this stoppage. Mario was very decisive, no hedging, as usual. Mario often lets fights go on too long IMO, so this stoppage was welcome.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

What other 2 fights were considered bad stops? I must have missed a couple.

What I saw with this stoppage is what I see with most.* The only reason the defeated fighter was awake to complain about the stoppage was because it was stopped.* Had it not been stopped he would have been pounded unconscious and taken more damage than necessary.

If you don't want the refs to stop the fight early, don't stumble to the fence and fall against it, then get kicked in the face while your hands are down by your waist then land on your ass. Yes, Charlie was on his elbows with his head up. But from what I saw, all that means is his head was in better position to get thumped again.

He was outmatched on Saturday and was saved from additional damage by a Ref doing exactly what they are instructed and paid to do. In other words:
*Best Case* - He loses a fight a little earlier than he would have had it not been stopped, in what is still just supposed to be a sporting event.
*Worst Case* - He gets permanent brain damage, or damage to an orbital socket and can never play the game again.

I know we all want this to be the Gladiator Games with fights to the death. But it isn't there yet. It's still just a sporting event and fighter safety still comes first. For now.


----------

